# JTimer - My First Timer (PC/MAC/Linux)



## RubrumAqua (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everybody, I am proud to present:
JTIMER​a Timer coded in 3 Hours, using Java

Please note that this is my first project that I have published to the public, it may not be that good, being only 13 years of age limits your skills but anyway, here's the lowdown.
FEATURES:

Accurate to 0.01 Seconds
Stores up to 12 Solves
Graphs your solves
Shows Highest/Lowest Times
Puzzle Selection (1x1-9x9)
Extended solve storage (External TXT file) Stores Solve Time, Date and Puzzle
Its Free! 

Here is a little informational video on how to use the timer:





Now you are probably wondering, where is the download? here it is.​*DOWNLOAD JTIMER*​


----------



## erikoui (Apr 24, 2013)

Being 13 doesn't limit your skills AT ALL.
Awesome timer btw
-Scrambles are the same for 1x1-9x9, maybe you could fix that


----------

